# stupid / prost



## (Infant)ry

Can use the adjective stupid/ă/zi/de instead of prost, I`ve seen that it`s acceptable in Romanian too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robbie_SWE

(Infant)ry said:


> Can use the adjective stupid/ă/zi/de instead of prost, I`ve seen that it`s acceptable in Romanian too. Thanks in advance.


 
Of course you can and may! It's a synonym alongside *tont*, *nătăfleţ *and many others. 

 robbie


----------



## (Infant)ry

Thanks a lot for telling me, I thought I would sound stupid saying it out, I wasn`t sure if it was as common as prost, although it`s a latin synonym. P.S. which word is more literate?


----------



## OldAvatar

Actually, prost and stupid are not always synonims. *Stupid *could mean two things. It could, indeed, mean *idiot*, *prost*, *tâmpit *etc., but, in my oppinion, the most met sense is the one of _absurd_, _unpredictable_, _lack of sense_ etc.
*Stupid *is considered to be more "literate" since it is a neologism.

Have a nice weekend!


----------

